
Ask HN: Anyone here passionate about software-defined radio? - tyc85
I&#x27;ll start with my main questions: 
1. If you are very passionated about software-defined radio, what are you currently working on, either your day job or your side job.<p>2. Does AI&#x2F;ML + wireless excite you? If not, what excites you in this space? This is a genuine question. I&#x27;d like to learn about them.<p>3. If the answer to 2. is yes to you, please drop us a note at sc2.sinc@gmail.com if you think you can contribute and help us be competitive in DARPA&#x27;s spectrum collaboration challenge. We are competing against big institutions with plenty of resources.<p>Explanation of 3:<p>I am looking for people to join us on a side project using SDR: DARPA spectrum collaboration challenge (SC2). We were originally a team of 3, and we passed the phase 1 hurdle. We are participating in phase 1 challenge in December. One of our major contributor started his own venture and now has limited time to contribute. We are struggling with only two of us for while, yet with two of us we&#x27;ve come a long way in building a wireless network prototype that can do basic self discovery and bear basic traffic (OFDM based, FDD radio).<p>We bought two second handed USRP radios (MSRP 1700 USD each...) ourselves and they have done a lot for us. We cannot justify the spending to build a similar platform as DARPA&#x27;s competition platform for the competition. We are serious about build something cool, even if we don&#x27;t win the challenge. We all have our &quot;day job&quot;. For myself, I work on wireless software and systems design (LTE). Open to donation or sponsorship as well :)
======
tmccrmck
Sent an email :)

